# Help with camera choice



## skamrath1 (Jan 30, 2013)

What do yall think about these cameras for pen photos and casual photos? Or any other suggestion? I dont really know anything about cameras besides press he button and take a pic

Nikon Coolpix S9300

Nikon Coolpix P510

Canon Powershot SX160is


----------



## Sataro (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't tried the Nikons but I'm sure they are great cameras. I use an older Canon Powershot & love it. Simple to use.


----------



## John English (Jan 30, 2013)

I shoot for magazines, and it's not really about the camera. Almost any digital camera will work fine, as long as you have good lighting. I shoot on a white background (such as a sheet of copier paper), and shine some light behind the pen to lessen shadows. Lights should be off to the sides, so there is no glare. Bounce flash off the ceiling if possible. For small objects like pens, I sometimes lay them on a piece of translucent plastic (frosty Plexiglas) and light from the bottom as well. It's easy to get carried away with editing software, but generally all one needs to do is crop out the excess background (leave some white space all around), and then perhaps a mild adjustment to exposure (brightness) and color (saturation). Beware of over-sharpening. If you have Photoshop, you can play with color balancing to get true resolution. Sometimes lights mess with color (fluorescents can be green, incandescents tend toward yellow), but most digital cameras will automatically compensate. White daylight is about 5800 Kelvin: most light bulb packages will list the color (e.g. 3400k), and numbers below 5800 will be softer and more yellow.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the Canon Power Shot SX120is (I think 120) and love it. I would not have a point and shoot without manual settings.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## skamrath1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I narrowed it down to these 2. Please give my some advice for I have never bought a camera besides a cheapo ones. I think both of these have manual focus. But if someone can look at the specs and let me know which one is better I would really appreciate it. I want to buy a camera today. Thanks

Nikon Coolpix P510

Canon Powershot SX160 is


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes the Nikon has manual controls as well as auto if you look on the TECH tab you will see the options further down the page. It looks like it has a VR vibration reduction lens as well. I use Nikons so I cant comment on the Canon from experience.  But the nikon has a better lens on it.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 31, 2013)

Nikon.  I find their controls to be very intuitive and much more responsive.  I cringe when I have to use my brother-in-law's canon.  I also feel they are much more rugged cameras with better glass.

Keep in mind that I am biased.  my 35mm cameras and digital cameras are all Nikon.  Kind of like asking a Chevy guy about a Ford.


----------



## mredburn (Jan 31, 2013)

True but if you look at the 2 cameras the Nikon has a much better lens in this case. Better light gathering and vibration reduction for hand held shots. Its a better choice IMHO


----------



## Silverado (Jan 31, 2013)

I purchased the Nikon P500 last fall. Very Satisfied.


----------



## JLewis (Jan 31, 2013)

I shoot a Nikon D90 and chose it over the Cannon mainly because I feel the Nikon glass is better. I know you aren't looking at that level but I would feel the glass arguement would still come into play. But as said above there are Cannon fans and Nikon fans, just like Ford and Chevy.


----------



## farisdayoff (Jan 31, 2013)

I would think personally it would depend on what else I am going to be using the camera for. I wanted something with all the bells and whistles of a DSLR in a compact size that I could fit into my pocket. So I could sneak it in to concerts and on family get togethers. I ended up getting the Canon G9 powershot. It's similar size to the canon mentioned up there. 

The other one you would have to either carry a bag or use a neck strap. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## skamrath1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input. I did buy the Nikon Coolpix P510! Now to learn how to use it lol so any pointers would be nice hehehe


----------

